

Review my project: notefeeder - davidjhamp

http://notefeeder.heroku.com<p>note feeder lets you save notes and urls from your current page and turns them into RSS feeds so you can quickly access them later.<p>I use it to tag pages I want to finish reading at home, or things that are blocked at work. Its also handy if you share your feed urls with friends or blog readers so they can see things that your liking at the moment.<p>I wanted the user to be able to do all this without having to ever visit the site(after the initial login).<p>* I found a similar site after I finished mine which was disappointing but I would still really appreciate peoples thoughts or criticism.
======
retroafroman
It's a great idea, I use hacks to get around this problem from time to time.
However, I've never bothered using a service to solve this problem because I
can't be bothered to sign up. You made it easy enough I think I'll finally
give it a try.

~~~
davidjhamp
awesome, thanks. Let me know how it goes if you have a second.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://notefeeder.heroku.com>

